
Ask HN: How do you scale internal discussions in growing teams? - yang10pan
For those that have experience working in or leading growing teams, how have you scaled internal communications and discussions without it becoming increasingly noisy?
======
notlukesky
You can create sub-groups within say Slack and have rules and procedures as
well on what each specific channel is for. The right signal/noise ratio will
be evident over time and also contingent on the nature of your employees.

There are other alternatives to Slack as well like Rocketchat.

